# Happy Halloween!



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Happy Halloween!

I didn’t listen to anything too particular. I have some music files that aren’t parts of albums with various “whatever” songs that I wanted to hear, and so I listened to those. Among them:

David Arkenstone’s “The Palantir” from the album “Music Inspired by Middle Earth”
The Buoy’s “Timothy”
John Cale’s “Heartbreak Hotel”
Jonathan Coulton’s “Re: Your Brains”
Nick Cave’s “Red Right Hand”
Sabres of Paradise “”Haunted Dancehall”
Bloodrock’s “DOA”
The Bonzo Dog Band’s “Look Out, There’s a Monster Coming”

Also ran through Jeff Wayne’s “War of the Worlds” one more time, some “Phantom of the Opera”, some crazy-dark ambience by Lustmord, a bit of Loreena McKennitt. For old-times sake, I listened to a recording I made of Never Ending Wonder Radio’s 2009 Halloween broadcast. 

Uncle Ozma broadcasted LIVE on Halloween for a few years, taking requests via email, live chatting a bit, asking for requests, etc. I didn’t get to listen “live” much, as I was generally working or taking my littles out to trick-or-treat. I could usually listen in for 3 hours or so after getting the littles to bed. But before work, I’d fire up TotalRecorder which did a great job recording whatever was playing, and recorded some of his broadcasts during the month of October to get ideas of what kinda music to look for. I kept the live broadcasts, which were so much fun. There was love in those broadcasts.

Didn’t listen to “Monster Mash” because I heard it on the radio to work. The radio … on the way to and from work … was pretty disappointing. I heard Buck Owens’ “Monster Holiday” on a country station, “MM” on an oldies station, and “Somebody’s Watching Me” during the 45 minutes I was in the car. THAT’S IT. Christmas, you get stations that play Christmas music all day, all week, or even starting the day after Thanksgiving. Halloween barely gets acknowledged. 

But it looks like I heard MM 54 times … 25 by Pickett himself, 7 in a various mash-ups and mixes, twice by the Misfits, and the rest by whoever else wanted to record it.


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

54 x Monster Mash... I wonder what the Guinness Book of World Records would have to say to that?

Congratulations on reaching the end with your sanity unimpaired! (?) And thanks for all the info and entertainment!


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Monster Mash...ugh! Just thinking about 54 time makes me sick. And I think it's a pretty decent song.

My university radio station was in the Halloween mood so I got to hear a few tunes on the radio - avoided monster mash but they did play Monster Holliday. And some Cramps. 

Thanks again for doing this.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks to everybody who was reading along these last 3 months. It was kind of a fun challenge, and while I missed weekends and some other days I hope it made for some light reading. And 54 MM's over the course of 100 days isn't earl-bleedingly bad. Thanks to tcb and gg for occasionally posting, too ... nice to know that somebody else is interested in all this old stuff.

And, if anybody saw an old recording that they would like me to share, I would be happy to as long as I am reasonably sure I won't get in trouble for it. A lot of these old recordings I really have no problem sharing.


----------

